# First failed cycle due to poor egg quality - am I doomed?!?!



## MawMaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi ladies, im new to this and am hoping you won't mind if I join you (not sure that 'starting a new topic' is the way this is done, buy anyhow, here goes.... 
I have just finished my first ICSI treatment, which unfortunately resulted in BFN result. My husband and I are feeling disappointed and a bit scared, I guess, as to what the future holds for us. Had a follow up appointment today and - although our doctor is lovely and has recommended repeating the treatment, this time by the 'short protocol' - I left feeling worse as he said there is an issue with the quality of my eggs.
I suppose I was hoping that someone might be able to reassure me with their own successs stories!! I did have 10 eggs collected (which I thought was brilliant!! )  but only three fertilised, one arrested and the remaining 2 (1 9 cell and 1 4 cell) were popped in on day 3....
I suppose the fact that we only ended up with 1 'good' embie (the 9 cell) wasn't great, but I'm just hoping that this isnt an indication that my eggs are no good...out doctor pretty much said today that if we can't make it to a day 5 transfter next time that our chances of every getting pregnant are very slim - that terrified me as I thought it was early days and hadn't even considered such a bleak outcome!! 
Would really appreciate hearing any similar stories...thanks


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

See my thread here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243441.0

Best of luck


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

MawMaw,

I was in a very similar position in Aug this year. I had 8 eggs on day of EC but only four were good enough to use. Out of those four only one fertilized. It then didnt make it as far as day two. Our consultant said this could be an indicator of poor egg quality which was a shock as although my amh is on lower side all other tests were fine. But she was very clear that one round of treatment is not enough to determine egg quality. Each cycle will get a different response. We are on our second round, this time I was on a higher dose of gonal F, and even though I got fewer eggs they were able to use four. All four fertilised, and we are day three of 2WW, with our fingers crossed its quality not quantity.

Like you I was thinking the worst but all is not lost - there are so many positive outcomes to be seen on this site, it really does help keep you going. Good luck x


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Mawmaw i was the same , i had 16 eggs witch i thought was great , but only 6 fertilited , and only 2 made it to the end 
then it ended in chemical preg   

so this time round i took loads of vit and drank tones of water and i had more fertiliation this time round , and they were better quality eggs and now am preg 

what you have to remeber with icsi it can be the sperm as well that affects the fertisation  so yous both should be on vit to better you chances next time 

dont give up hope hun , i have seen girls on here having no fertisation , and have got a Nat BFP a few months later 
it does take some people a couple of goes to get there BFP so hang in there hun


----------

